# Weed Management Toughens.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/weed-management-evolves-NAA-sonja-begemann/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

"Consider mechanical control. Tilling weeds can bury seeds deep enough they are unable to germinate."

Mechanical control? Like.....plowing?

What goes around, comes around.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> "Consider mechanical control. Tilling weeds can bury seeds deep enough they are unable to germinate."
> 
> Mechanical control? Like.....plowing?
> 
> ...


There is nothing new under the sun.....Ecclesiastes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> "Consider mechanical control. Tilling weeds can bury seeds deep enough they are unable to germinate."
> 
> Mechanical control? Like.....plowing?
> 
> ...


The only problem is, you also unbury some seeds, and have weeds that you've never seen before flush out. Seems like any time I disturb the ground, lots of new weeds come up.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Mechanical control, I've chopped marestail with a tobacco knife. Does that count?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

shortrow2 said:


> Mechanical control, I've chopped marestail with a tobacco knife. Does that count?


Yep....that counts. I have chopped, hoed, and cultivated pig weed my entire life....I still do it when I can't spray 2-4d.

Regards, Mike


----------

